
How to answer a question: a simple system - ivoflipse
http://www.michaelnielsen.org/ddi/how-to-answer-a-question-a-simple-system/
======
joe_the_user
_unsophisticated linguistic algorithms + large amounts of data >=
sophisticated linguistic algorithms + only a small amount of data._

Or

What you think is sophisticated, isn't.

How would you demonstrate which it is?

------
xtractinator
Large companies have known for a long time that your dataset is more important
than your algorithms.

Data is facts and algorithms are basically opinions of the developer. A
smarter developer may have more correct opinions on how data is related, but
it will always be skewed by the limited perspective of the developer.

------
iRobot
slightly off-topic, but relevant for the future of this technology.

I love Sci-Fi novels such as Peter Hamilton's "Reality Dysfunction" where an
AI does the function of all local and central government in a habitat for no
personal gain and every single person is connected to it real time on a
personal basis.

The day we can move from the slimy self preserving low-life which seems to
inhabit this space now will be a better day for everyone.

I wonder how close we are?

~~~
sp332
Who would write these perfect programs?

~~~
gmaslov
Why, they would write each other...

